# Penn state duct



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I am now ready to purchase the duct for my larger dust collection system in the shop. 

I will be ducting to a grizzly G0442. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0442


My question is:
Have any if you used/had experience with their economy line of duct? It's 26 gauge snap lock pipe. Looks like hvac duct to me. That has me worried if it can take the negative pressure from the dust collector or not. I would hate to go cheap and end up collapsing it. 

Also if y'all know a better place to buy the duct from I would be happy to check them out.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a bunch of Penn State's economy duct and fittings in my DC system. Haven't had a single problem with any of it. My DC is an Oneida Super Dust Gorrila 3 hp cyclone. 

I also have a bunch of Oneida's duct and fittings. There 26ga stuff is also good. Oneida offers free shipping after you reach a certain price point, I think $300.

I think any 26ga dc pipe will work fine. I know a couple of guys that have actually used the 30ga stuff that you can get at the home centers. It works fine, as long as you always leave at least one blast gate open. If you fire up the DC with all the gates closed you can collapse the 30ga pipe. Most of the 30ga fittings you can get at the home centers should also be fine. The bends and folds and such in the fittings add some stiffness to help them stand up to the static pressure.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

I just recently did my own shop, with a 3.5HP dust collector. I used 26 gauge ducting from KenCraft, along with their fittings. No issues, even with all the blast gates closed.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Does the pipe come flat and you have to put it together or does it ship round?

I am glad to hear of the good results with the cheaper pipe. 

Are there any significant advantages to going with spiral pipe?


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

It comes essentially round but you have to put it together by pressing the seams together. I had some difficulty doing this on some of them, way more difficult than some of the guys on YouTube made it seem to be. Although others went together pretty easily. I found putting a few of those metal hose clamps on the pipe and evenly tightening each one made it a lot easier to get the seam seated.

I actually have ten 5' sections left that I did not use... I got over double what I needed. I underestimated the amount of room the fittings take up of the run and thought I would make the drops much lower to the ground than I did. Plus I intentionally bought some extra for mistakes in planning and installation. I didn't intend on that much, though. :laughing:

I cannot attest to spiral pipe. I have a ~19x20 shop and only run with one blast gate open at a time (although I have accidentally left another open and still had good results). The straight pipe is more than sufficient.


----------



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

*Snap lock pipe*

I am using Home Depot 5 in and 6 in snap lock pipe. I had some that just snap together and others not so easy. What I do is run a broad blade screw driver down the inside edge of the female half of the pipe with just a little twisting pressure and the edges easily came together. I never over twisted the opening, just a little pressure until it came together. Good luck.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

If you are not in a huge hurry, and you want significant savings on duct and the expensive Wye's, you should try Surplus City Liquidators. I purchased all of my 5" snap lock pipe (28ga), and 5" x 5" x 5" wyes, and 45 and 90 degree bends, also the 5" x 4" reducers from them. 
They might not always have what you need, but if you wait and keep checking, they will eventually post new items. 
The savings can be as much as 80%, even under home depot prices. 
Hope this helps. 

Oh, you can also check out Global Industries, or, Global Indust


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I meant Global Industrial. I cant remember exactly, because I ended up getting everything from Surplus City Liquidators. 
Jim


----------

